# Crystal Headlights and Corners installed



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The pix are on Page 2 :http://www.cardomain.com/id/jsaxophone

Please rate my car as well.

I got the headlights and corners from Liuspeed and he has MUCH better prices than other dealers.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sweet ass car....

like the fenders 
the lheadlights and turns.. are nice as well they give the car more of a clean look...

now time for a cf hood


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What exhaust is that in the picture and how does it sound?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

its the stromung ..... 
and it sounds hella nice


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i'd hit it.. city lights rock don't they? thats my favorite mod on mine


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

They look creepy in the day (my eyes can't focus on the lens because of the 'crystal effect'). But very nice at night.

Seth


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

ok, after seeing those pictures of the headlights and cornerlights, I've decided that those are the ones for me. Looks sweet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liuspeed just put some new ones on ebay. Click the Orange link below.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

they look amazing, very clean! any plans on bumper swaps??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *they look amazing, very clean! any plans on bumper swaps?? *


 it's a while until I have the kind of money to work on the body, I have plans on the engine first and that could set me back 10K or so. I'm not sure what will be out there in the future, hopefully ScorchN and Stoopid Parts will have new kits out as well as the upcoming customsentra.com.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

those headlights are soooooo much nicer than the projector ones and double sooo much nicer than the foggy ones in my 95'. 

How much modifications you have to do to stick em in there?

I might throw down some cash for em once Liuspeed gets the pricing on the all amber corners.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, those do look pretty nice... well, during the day, it doesn't look all that much different, but the pics of them at night is really sweet. Are those just plain Halogen bulbs in there?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I put in XD5 bulbs from the start. If you saw them in person, you would really see a huge difference.

It's not really that bad installing them. It took me a bit longer than usual b/c I had some other things to rewire, but for the most part:
*Remove the old lamps and corners
*drill off 3 or the 4 tabs on the 1157 bulb holder so it will fit in the new corners
*cut off the old 9004 plug and splice in the new H4 plug
*if you wish to, buy some 194 bulb holders and tap the 194 city lights into he corner lamps
*cut the old outer grille mounting brackets off the car with a dremel (the new headlamps have brackets built in)
*reinstall everything.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GODD ISH!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Awww...brings back memories. I need to get those crystal corners... I had crystal clears like yours, until I got bored.....so I did this.... http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89
Just got done a couple of days ago.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I got better pix here: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/headlights.html

it's the same pix, but they're bigger and on a new server.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Its faster. But still those pop-ups...

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pop-up stopper to the rescue...

Actually, I need to get a regular account soon. Those banners annoy me.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Why not just get your own webspace?
You could just run FTP off your computer unless it isnt always on.
The cheapest way is just to get a child domain of some big company.
I use webcentre. Its like $5 a month for 25MB of space and 2GB of data transfer bandwidth. Plus you get your own web mailbox and a few mail accounts. 
So you could be:
[email protected] or something.

I like mine:
[email protected]
but i never use it. 

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I migh just stick with the Nissan power Acct. I like the domain name. I don't really feel like moving over to a new domain and I'm used to my method on nissanpower. I usually type the html code myself and I'll use frontpage if I'm doing something more complicated like tables.

I believe that nissanpower is $5.99/mo and you get 50MB, 2GB bandwidth, and no banners/ads/popups.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

For something like $8 a month Powweb offers 500MB space and 30GB bandwidth. It's what I use for NW Nismo and will soon be using for Tru Color. Fantastic service with no restrictions.


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

so the ones on the picture are xd5 5100k bulbs?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, XD5s


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

how are they compared to HIDS? My friend recommended me those..Are they still visible at night when the street is bright?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, I'm sure HID takes the cake, but for the price, these do very well, I'm not sure what they look like with a bulb like silverstar or anything closer to the stock bulb, but with the XD5 bulbs, it does very well. I haven't taken it out that much at night yet (city driving) but I went for a long run one night before HIN and driving home from HIN. I have some adjusting to do still, but they light pretty nice. When I pass another car on the highway, I can tell the difference between his lights and mine.

The XD5's are a higher wattage than stock (90/100watt). They make the new harness pretty hot, but not hot enough to do damage. The new harness has some pretty good sized wires.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i also have crystla clears coming in.. ill post pics up in here too.. just to save bandwidth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

wow, i just installed mine, and let me comment.. they give off a incredible beam pattern.. its like.. slanted to the right kinda, to light up the right side better.. just like projectors.. that look good  and actually have light output.. unlike projectors.. somehow, i guess i was lucky enough, mine are Perfectly aimed.. so im lucky! im just waiting for my crystal clear corners, and lucino grill to come in, and ill be pimpin!


----------

